# just had my proctogram



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i had no trouble getting the barium fluid out, things on the screen seemed to look fine and nothing like videos ive seen on youtube of when things arent ok, the radiographers didn't seem vexed. the fluid felt easier to get out that ordinary stool though, ordinarily some will break off and stay behind and i will be unable to get it out, but this came out fairly easily. sounds more and more like the colo rectal guy was right and its just my internal anal sphincter being loose that is causing the problem.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Have you had the radiologist report, or is this just your impression when catching a glimps of the screen?

Have you tried TENS to excercise the anal sphincters? I am not sure if this works internal sphincter or not. Presumably it does since it is all muscle which contracts when electric signal from nerves tells them too. The difference between voluntary muscles and involuntary is just that we can send the signal consiously in voluntary muscles, and in involuntary like heart muscle etc we have no control over the nerve signal.

It is my belief that if you excercise the external sphincter and it increases in size this may help increase the resting pressure in the anal canal. My TENS has been broken last month or so and I am feeling weaker down there.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

just looked at the screen, tbh i didnt look as i was straining as i had to concentrate. not tried tens, im wary about doing anything until im told exactly whats causing my coccyx pain and my asynchronous pubococcygeus.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

I can understand that sentiment. Ofc success with this approach relies on the physicians/surgeons actually being competent and being able to find out what is wrong. Sadly we live in an imperfect world.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/TensCare-itouch-Pelvic-Floor-Exerciser/dp/B00JKCRYU8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1405717179&sr=8-2&keywords=TensCare+itouch+Sure+for+Men+Pelvic+Floor+Exerciser

This kind of TENS is supposed to be good for pelvic pain. I only get a burning sensation, would be a stretch to describe it as pain, however during the TENS the burning sensation is more noticeable, so I am not so sure about that particular claim. Not sure about some of the other claims either, like "helps prostate function", but then I have no idea what the function of the prostate is anyway so... same as with "may help prevent rectal prolapse". Not sure how. My experience of it is markedly increased strength of contraction of muscles. The sphincter muscles also feel more prominent, and things feel tighter even when not contracted. With regards, "may improve sexual intimacy" assume this is about stronger PC muscles and therefore stronger erection and control of urination/ejaculation. Yes I noted stronger+ larger but not drastically. It gives more confidence and strength so that there is no feeling that hte muscles are weak down there, but I could not say for sure if there is any impact on odor symptom,, (or even if there is a real odor symptom...)


----------

